# Hilfe,Plattfische in Butjadingen?



## Moppel (24. November 2008)

Moin! War schon mal jemand in Tossens (Centerparcs) und hat da vom Strand auf Platten geangelt? Ich fahr da im Februar ein paar Tage in Urlaub und wollt natürlich gern meine Angel mitnehmen. Für ein paar Tips oder Info`s wär ich sehr dankbar. Danke Gruß M.


----------



## mitläufer (5. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe,Plattfische in Butjadingen?*

Hallo Moppel,

habe Deine Frage leider zu spät gesehen. #t Ja, wir waren im Mai 2008 in besagtem Centerparc in Tossens. Mein Sohn (4 Jahre) war heiß aufs Angeln, aber ich hatte eigentlich nichts erwartet. Da sahen wir an unserem ersten vormittag am Strand einen Angler und fragten ihn aus. 

Am zweiten Tag gruben wir mit einer großen Forke (für 8,-€ aus dem Baumarkt) bei Niedrigwasser unsere Wattwürmer. In 10min hatten wir reichlich (ca. 30-40 Stück,die uns für das stets 2-stündige Angeln reichten). Wattwürmer zu kaufen gibt es in der ganzen Region nicht, ich habe am nachmittag unseres ersten Tages alles im Umkreis von 40km abgeklappert!! 

Und was soll ich sagen - wir haben jeden Tag bei auflaufendem Wasser bis Hochwasser reichlich Platte gefangen. :g Es waren alles Klischen, leider meist nur die kleineren Größen. Aber einige waren dabei, die abends auf dem Teller landeten. 

Die "Stelle" war unten vom aufgeschütteten Sandstrand bei den Strandkörben aus in rechter Richtung. Eigentlich ist es da die 600m bis zur Buhne überall fängig. Man muß nicht weit rauswerfen, 15-30 m sind ausreichend. Mein Sohn (4) hat selber ausgeworfen und eingeholt - und auch gefangen :m Wir haben mit einfachstem Gerät geangelt. 3 Angeln, sogar eine kleine Spinnrute mit 20g Wurfgewicht war dabei. Es braucht nichts außergewöhnliches. 

Auch wenn Dir die Info nicht mehr hilft, vielleicht hilfts anderen. Ich hatte vor meinem Urlaub hier im Board leider vergeblich gesucht.

Trotzdem eine tolle Fundquelle dieses Board. Danke an alle, die Tipps zu Stellen & Angeltechniken schreiben!

Petri Heil |wavey:


----------



## Jacky Fan (6. März 2009)

*AW: Hilfe,Plattfische in Butjadingen?*

Da haste ja richtige Basisarbeit an der Jugend geleistet. Petry zu den Fängen.
Ich denke mal mit dem fetten Brandungsgeschirr erreicht man die tieferen Stellen mit den grösseren Fischen.
Selber bin ich auf der anderen Seite des Jadebusens unterwegs, dort sind die tieferen Rinnen in Ufernähe.


----------



## Schütze-müller (7. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Hilfe,Plattfische in Butjadingen?*

hi mich wird auch dahinziehen ich hab mit jemandem aus einem angelverein gesprochen der meine ich sollt auf jedenfall zur eckwarder hörne auf die seebrücke da würden wohl gut platten als auch dorsche gefangen lass mich da mal überraschen

gruß basti


----------



## angelmike78 (12. September 2018)

*AW: Hilfe,Plattfische in Butjadingen?*

ist es dort noch immer so mit Platte? kann man da einfach vom strand angeln? welche montagen?


----------



## Herman Hummerich (12. September 2018)

*AW: Hilfe,Plattfische in Butjadingen?*

Moin! 

War das letzte mal vor 3 jahren in Tossens! Mitte März! War wohl noch zu kalt für Butt! Ein Oder 2 Bisse wie ich mich erinnere!

Eckwarderhörne geht fast immer Fisch oder Biss, aber nie Sternstunden wie auf der anderen Seite von der Jade! 

Wann willste denn loslegen?? Weil Butt geht erst ab Ende Sep Anfang Okt richtig los! 



Greetz HH


----------



## angelmike78 (12. September 2018)

*AW: Hilfe,Plattfische in Butjadingen?*

Nächste Woche bin ich da im Center Parks


----------



## Herman Hummerich (13. September 2018)

*AW: Hilfe,Plattfische in Butjadingen?*

Dann pack dir man ne Grabegabel ein! 

Möglichst mit breiten Zinken! 

Und schön mit auflaufend Wasser los!
Gezeitenfisch oder Windfinder checken!



Und  viel Erfolg


----------



## angelmike78 (13. September 2018)

*AW: Hilfe,Plattfische in Butjadingen?*

Ok, das buddeln hab ich früher schon gemacht! 
Aber wo dort dann angeln? Mit welchen Montage?


----------



## Herman Hummerich (13. September 2018)

*AW: Hilfe,Plattfische in Butjadingen?*

Ich fische 2 - 3 Haken überm Blei!


Mundschnüre zwischen 20 -40 cm bei gutem auflandigem Wind!


 Nachläufermontage mit langen Mundschnüren nur bei schlechten Brandungsbedingungen oder wenn du bewegt fischt! 

Blei 170g Kralle aufwärts! 

Empfehlung 

Wind checken ; Gezeiten checken; Tag vorher bei Niedrigwasser Wattbegehung in Eckwarderhörne auf die Mole Richtung WHV ! Da an der Spitze rechte Hand auf dem Watt Fischen( vor der kleinen Mole die vorn recht ab geht Linke Hand ist zu Hängerträchtig)! Das Wasser kommt mit Glück auch schon Fisch! Wattwürmer besser in Tossens graben, die Menge auf n qm ist einfach größer! 

Und grab tief genug, die sitzen n büschen tiefer als die Forke lang ist ( natürlich nicht der Stiel)! Ich lehn mich immer noch mit meimen Körpergewicht auf die Forke um die 5 cm zu gewinnen! Ruhig 2 Stunden für die Wattwürmer einplanen!


Wirst noch viele Krebse haben! also viele Würmer 100- 120 



Und dann viel Glück wie gesagt Oktober ist besser, vorallem weil das Jahr sehr warm war!
Greetz HH


----------

